# Clomid - Generally Doesn't work for over 40's?



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I have tried Clomid so many times in the past with no results.  Either didn't ovulate or it made me dry up.

Anyone have success with giving it a go in their 40's? I can find very few examples of it working .  I wish the NHS would prescribe something else.  ( shame we cannot try Femera here in the UK?)
Clomid seems the only choice for those of us who cannot afford IVF.

Hope it does work for some people....


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

You can certainly use Femara (letrozole) if you are going through a private doctor who recommends that treatment. Like any drug, a qualified physician can prescribe it for off-label use when they believe, in their reasonable professional judgement, that it is in the best interests of the patient (https://www.gov.uk/drug-safety-update/off-label-or-unlicensed-use-of-medicines-prescribers-responsibilities). I'm not sure what NHS prescribing guidelines in your CCG would be for using Femara in patients where Clomid is unsuccessful, but NHS doctors also prescribe drugs for off-label use where it's appropriate and their guidelines permit.

If you've used Clomid many times without success, it sounds like time to try something different, and a responsible physician should not simply continue putting you through further courses of a drug that has been thoroughly proven ineffective for you!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you so much.

I don't know where I can get Femera in the UK. I could ask my doctor. Worth a try! Even if just to try it for one or two months instead of Clomid. Seeing as I am running out of time fast  
Or order online, but i'd be wary it was a fake drug and not genuine.

Please Note: Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We strongly advise you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature and do not do so without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Has anyone else here in the UK tried Femera with success instead of Clomid, I'd love to know.

Thank you


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

babynumber said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I don't know where I can get Femera in the UK. I could ask my doctor. Worth a try! Even if just to try it for one or two months instead of Clomid. Seeing as I am running out of time fast
> Or order online, but i'd be wary it was a fake drug and not genuine.


Hi babynumber,

You'll notice I've added a disclaimer to your post. I also wanted to say please think very carefully before ordering any drugs online. It would be impossible to know if you were receiving fake drugs. Please go and see your doctor to get their advice. I know you are feeling the pressures of time, but it's not worth risking your health. 

Maggie xxx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you Maggie. xx


----------



## noteasy (Apr 4, 2013)

babynumber said:


> I don't know where I can get Femera in the UK. I could ask my doctor.


Definitely through a doctor, as CrazyHorse said, and not on your own!

Really hope this alternative works better for you. Keep us updated.


----------

